# Wie gross ist ein Passfoto?



## Suchfunktion (7. Juli 2003)

Hi, also, hab mal ne frage...
Ich soll eine Einladungskarte designen, und wollte fragen:

Wie gross ist ein normales Passfoto?

Ich wollte erstmal die Karte designen, weil ich noch kein passfoto habe... desshalb muss ich vorher schonmal wissen, wie gross so ein passfoto ist 

Danke im voraus 

ciao


----------



## Lord Brain (7. Juli 2003)

Ein Passfoto hat die Maße 35mm * 45mm.


----------



## Suchfunktion (7. Juli 2003)

dankeschön!!!


----------

